# Cutting energy bills in our Salon



## bailsquad (Jun 5, 2017)

Utility bills are on my priority list in our salon. The most common practices that I do to save is turning lights and devices off when not in use. What else do you do to save on your monthly electric bill? What are your practices that can help evaluate or check your power usage?


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 14, 2017)

Just like you, I turn off and unplug devices that are not being used.  That's all I do.


----------



## AmyYoung (Jun 26, 2020)

Did you try alternative energy supplier?


----------

